# Apolla & Mariah - April 2010 to Dec. 15, 2012



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't know what their life was really like. Their owner loved them but not enough for vet care I guess? Wanted his old girls to go somewhere to live out their golden months and offered to help the rescuer but didn't come through. The girls were left with the owners mom when he had to move for school, but how long were they there and how were they treated? Then mom moved and the owner had to sneak them into his apartment until he could find a home. He didn't seem to "see" them though, as he kept telling me things like "they loooove sleeping in their exercise ball (the small one) and have you put it up yet?" IF he had actually looked at his girls he would see they were utterly incapable of getting into that tiny ball anymore. 

Ahh well, I took in the 3 elderly ladies (Artemis who ended up with PT and a fan club), Mariah the dominant girl who was terrified of being touched BUT was fine having me kiss her and stroke her with my face. She actually loved any attention that didn't have hands involved. And finally noble sweet lumpy Apolla. What an amazing girl, just like her brave sister Artemis. I told her we probably don't have long together so lets see if we can make things better for you. Sadly she was even more terrified of people (not just hands) than Mariah. The first 3 times she was out, she was fine then would end up fear pooping everywhere. She has happiest in her cage so I would leave her in there and bring her out every 2nd time with her sisters. Only last week, she finally approached me, and let me rub itchy ears and got my first licks in return. Last night she was truly cuddly...and content. I decided that her tumours would just keep growing, and she was getting tired, both she and Mariah were so I let them go today, definltely not long enough after they arrived on Oct. 27th. I think all of these wonderful girls would've still been here if tumours had been removed and spays performed...sigh, what a loss. They came to me with many issues and I hope that I was able to send them on their way a little better than when they arrived.

Mariah was very suspicious of any changes, and even nailed me really good once LOL. She also had tumours that were going to take her from me, different ones than Apolla but no less deadly.










MUCH happier 









Still doing her thing, just a bit more slowly

























Apolla

























Backing away from my hand









Apolla with Artemis, the last time they were together









The tumour rapidly became too much









If you took away her tumours this old girl was in great shape!









With Mariah last night









Cuddled into my hand.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sorry for the loss of these two girls. Thank you for taking them in & making their time with you filled with love. I'm not sure how you take the seemingly constant heartbreak, but you are an angel to care for these precious creatures!


----------



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry for your loss,did you have to put them to sleep?


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. They were such beautiful girls. <3


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

cladcat6 said:


> So sorry for your loss,did you have to put them to sleep?


Yes on Saturday at 9 am was our appointment. I let them go together.


----------

